
PaperBack (2007) - polm23
http://ollydbg.de/Paperbak/#1
======
lukifer
I've long wondered what the real-world impact would be of a Carrington Event
[0] in the 21st century. If we're underprepared for "black swan" pandemic
events, I suspect we're even more so for solar flare / solar storm events,
given that unlike the long history of pandemics, we have no historical
precedent for severe solar storms since the dawn of electronic technology.

I'm almost entirely ignorant on this subject; but my fuzzy understanding is
that the only data formats which are guaranteed to survive such an event are
optical media, and "paper backups" such as this one. I'm very happy that the
GitHub Arctic Code Vault now exists; for closed-source OS/infrastructural
code, I'm curious if any major vendors have their own equivalents.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solar_storm_of_1859](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solar_storm_of_1859)

------
Danieru
Wow, incredible to see this again.

Way long time ago I wrote a wikipedia page for this software. The page was
soon deleted and I learned my lesson about trying to contribute to things
which do not value your work.

~~~
khrbrt
It's infuriating how many articles on niche software were (still are?)
deleted. It's a modern day burning of the Library of Alexandria!

------
DarmokJalad1701
The URL brought back memories. I used to mess around with OllyDbg a lot back
in the day!

